

5x5 version of 2048 - Kortaggio
http://kortaggio.github.io/2048/

======
therobot24
Quite fun! Though the game is a bit easy (only took like 10 min to beat:
[http://imgur.com/AMCuaUE](http://imgur.com/AMCuaUE))

